# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Robin Leryka

## RobinGood

12345678910

----------


## Tatjana

> Всем привет! Я тут новенький. Поэтому прошу обратить на меня внимание и высказать свое мнение.


Добро пожаловать!  :0194: 
В рядах эстонского рабочего разведения появился новый интересный щенок! Если есть вопросы, то спрашивайте, не стесняйтесь. Удивляет ли что-нибудь в его поведении? :Ab:

----------


## RobinGood

12345678910

----------


## RobinGood

12345678910

----------


## Tatjana

> Что касается, моих вопросов к участикам форума, то их очень много. Один из самых важных сейчас для меня - это как не навредить своиму питомцу от большого желания сделать как лучше. 
> Как я уже писал, щенок способный и схватывает все налету. Мне не хотелось бы терять время даром и некоторые занятия по элементарной послушке мы уже проводим. Вот как раз в этом и может скрываться дальнейшая проблема. 
> 
> Посоветуйте, как воспитывать малыша, как и где с ним заниматься, ну и все остальное, что с этим связанно.
> 
> Мы будем очень благодарны!!!!


 Вот тут посмотрите, как можно играть со щенком http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread...sted=1#post106

----------


## RobinGood

Уже посмотрел. Очень интересно.

----------


## RobinGood

Вот и зима наступила !!!! Как всегда, неожиданно !!!!

В этой связи, хотел бы узнать, какая температура (ниже нуля) для щенка 3 месяцев может быть некомфортной? Как долго можно гулять со щенком при температуре воздуха -10, -15 ?

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот и зима наступила !!!! Как всегда, неожиданно !!!!
> 
> В этой связи, хотел бы узнать, какая температура (ниже нуля) для щенка 3 месяцев может быть некомфортной? Как долго можно гулять со щенком при температуре воздуха -10, -15 ?


Надо следить, чтобы щенок не дрожал. Если он в движении, то это температура не страшная. 20-30 минут может побегать.

----------

